# steel balls



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a stupid question, and will get riight to it: Where do you guys buy that ammo of yours? what size do you use? whats the best for starters?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Ebay can be a great place to pick up slingshot ammo cheap, at least stateside.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/030101007

...i think thats a good deal

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

4.5 / 6 / 9.5mm

I get mine from eBay when I can - But Rattler's site may be a good place as well.

I also buy direct from a bearing retailer - 4.5mm I've got really cheap direct from firearm shops.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

eBay, Amazon, Ball Baron are all great places.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hans, kugel-winnie ima stvarno dobre cene, ali ne znam koliko bi koštao sa poštarinu. Ima da se kupi 9.5mm steel u prodavnicama gde se prodaju oružije i praćke, u malu kutiju se prodaju po pedesetak. Ne trebaju ti mnogo zato što nećeš da ih gubiš, napravi, znači neki catch box obavezno


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

skropi said:


> Hans, kugel-winnie ima stvarno dobre cene, ali ne znam koliko bi koštao sa poštarinu. Ima da se kupi 9.5mm steel u prodavnicama gde se prodaju oružije i praćke, u malu kutiju se prodaju po pedesetak. Ne trebaju ti mnogo zato što nećeš da ih gubiš, napravi, znači neki catch box obavezno


Thanks Skropi! Have allready made one. I will probably order some from that kugel-winnie.

btw. I understand some serbian but dont speak it that well


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

slingin_Hans said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Hans, kugel-winnie ima stvarno dobre cene, ali ne znam koliko bi koštao sa poštarinu. Ima da se kupi 9.5mm steel u prodavnicama gde se prodaju oružije i praćke, u malu kutiju se prodaju po pedesetak. Ne trebaju ti mnogo zato što nećeš da ih gubiš, napravi, znači neki catch box obavezno
> ...


We'll keep it in English then ????


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I haven't tried using steel ammo as yet. (guessing it's probably not good for indoor use - yes - no ? )... So far I have been amusing myself with dried "chick peas" and that sort of hard organic stuff, I guess '"grain corn" would work just as well.... Of course, I do realize this sort of ammo does not take very accurate flight ..... but hey! it's still fun.

Having said that, I am really looking forward to shooting some steel ball ammo just to find out if all my misses are not entirely due to my lack of skill :hmm: .... First, try to find some locally and get myself a decent winter outfit ! ..... Maybe Canadian Tire or Walmart or Princess Auto ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Woodbank you could try steel 4.5mm bb's or heavier 6mm airsoft bb's indoors.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Depending on your setup, I've found marbles to be pretty good ammo. Not sure where you'd get them in your neck of the woods, but I can find them at many local dollar stores and grocers. Also, Amazon seems to have everything...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah, marbles are the cheapest ammo there is. I can get 200 for 2€, can't beat that. I just don't like such huge ammo, but I may give them a try again.


----------

